# periodo de 50 años



## Natalia1

Si 5 años es un lustro, y 10 una década; ¿Cómo se le dice a un período de 50 años?  Por mas que trato, no me "llega" la palabra.  Gracias.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Podría ser un _cincuentenio_.

Alternativamente: medio siglo, cinco décadas.


----------



## RaulCavazos

Las unidades de tiempo son:
segundo, minuto, hora, día, semana, catorcena/quincena, mes, bimestre, trimestre, cuatrimestre, semestre, año, lustro o quinquenio, década o decenio, siglo, milenio, cron y eón.

Para nombrar cualquier período de tiempo intermedio se usan los múltiplos... por ejemplo: 
medio siglo / 10 lustros / 5 décadas/ 50 años
dos décadas / 4 lustros / 20 años
un cuarto de hora / 15 minutos
un cron / 1,000,000 años / 10,000 siglos
un eón / 1,000 crones / 1,000,000,000 años
medio eón / 500 crones
etc.


----------



## Natalia1

¡Wow! Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## oa2169

Diez quinquenios. 
Decaquinquenio?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Ya en otro hilo salió la duda. La partícula de origen griego "hemi" indica la mitad de algo. Hemisecular es aquello que ocurre cada medio siglo.


----------



## Peón

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Ya en otro hilo salió la duda. La partícula de origen griego "hemi" indica la mitad de algo. Hemisecular es aquello que ocurre cada medio siglo.


 
Original palabra* Clares3.*
El asunto sería atreverse a decir: - _Desde hace más de un hemiseculio que no veo a mis familiares de Galicia._

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Peón said:


> Original palabra* Clares3.*
> El asunto sería atreverse a decir: - _Desde hace más de un hemiseculio que no veo a mis familiares de Galicia._
> 
> Saludos



_Hemisiglo_ en todo caso.


----------



## Peón

dexterciyo said:


> _Hemisiglo_ en todo caso.


 
Suena mucho mejor..... Gracias por el aporte.

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Y por qué no 'semisiglo'?
Ver aquí y aquí.


----------



## clares3

Hola

Por lo que encuentro, también podría ser, pero sigo optando por hemi, pese a la equivalencia.


*semi-**. *(Del lat. _semi-_).


*1. *elem. compos. Significa *'medio' *o 'casi'. _Semidifunto, semitransparente, semiconsonante._


----------



## RaulCavazos

Puede ser... medio decimilenio... 50 milimilenios... una pentadécada... un decalustro... etc... creo que no es demasiado complicarse la vida... sigo pensando que es *medio siglo*... 

Respecto a *semisiglo*... yo lo entiendo como "casi un siglo"... no necesariamente la mitad exacta.

*semi-**.*
(Del lat. _semi-_).

*1. *elem. compos. Significa 'medio' o *'casi'.* _Semidifunto, semitransparente, semiconsonante._

Ahora bien, *cinco décadas* no es lo mismo que *cinco decenios,* _decenio_ se usa para designar el período de diez años comprendido entre dos años cualesquiera, _década_ designa en especial el período de diez años referido a cada una de las decenas del siglo, los 20's, 50's, etc. pero en el caso de siglo o lustro no es así, puede ser cualquier período de 100 ó 5 años respectivamente comprendidos entre dos años cualesquiera.


----------



## miguel89

> una pentadécada...


Me quedo con esta


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Cincuentena* es un _substantivo numeral_ en español que designa un _conjunto de cincuenta_ unidades que se aplica muy especialmente a _años_: _había transcurrido una cincuentena desde que no se veían_; _está en la cincuentena_ (tiene 50 años); _una cincuentena es medio siglo_. Resumiendo todo lo dicho (y algo más) tenemos:
*cincuenta años;
diez lustros;
cinco décadas;
siete semanas y un día;
doce cuatrienios y medio;
dieciséis trienios y dos días;
veinticinco bienios;
medio siglo;
una cincuentena;
¿un hemisiglo?
¿un semisiglo?
*


----------



## 0scar

No estoy de acuerdo, cincuentena con la misma frecuencia se puede usar para años que para cualquier otra cosa. Si se refiere a años normalmente se aclara "una cincuentena de años"

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=%22+una++cincuentena+%22&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Bashti

Creo que lo más normal sería decir medio siglo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Consulta el DUE que lo dice muy clarito "_se aplica especialmente a años_", lo que es cierto, al menos en España y en mi idiolecto.


----------



## RaulCavazos

XiaoRoel said:


> Consulta el DUE que lo dice muy clarito "_se aplica especialmente a años_", lo que es cierto, al menos en España y en mi idiolecto.


 
¿XIAO me puedes pasar la liga?... no sé en donde estás consultando.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estoy consultando la reimpresión de 1989 de la primera edición, eso sí, en papel.


----------



## IsaacCultural

Natalia1 said:


> Si 5 años es un lustro, y 10 una década; ¿Cómo se le dice a un período de 50 años?  Por mas que trato, no me "llega" la palabra.  Gracias.



Hay que proponer una nueva palabra ya que vemos que no es usual "decalustro" y se escucha horrible, es muy usual referirse a un periodo de 50 años sin usar la palabra decalustro. Creo que es muy importante que exista una nueva palabra.

Propongo entonces usar la palabra  "TAENIO" en disminución de "pentaenio" y sustitución total de decalustro para referirse al periodo de 50 años.


----------



## Vampiro

¡Eso!
Inventemos palabras por decreto nomás, a ver cómo nos va.
Medio siglo.
Cualquier otro engendro suena de risa.
_


----------



## Xiscomx

Ya que fuera de los hodiernos léxicos no se encuentra registrada la definición para expresar *‘cinco décadas’*, pero sí se encuentra en el tabulario electrónico de la Tía Google la descripción de la Biblia Griega como la *Biblia Septuaginta*, o Biblia de los Setenta, (ver *aquí*),  propongo seguir el mismo derrotero y utilizar *‘quincuaginto/quincuaginta’* para referirse a un periodo de cincuenta años.
Amén.


----------



## Vampiro

Xiscomx said:


> Ya que fuera de los hodiernos léxicos no se encuentra registrada la definición para expresar *‘cinco décadas’*, pero sí se encuentra en el tabulario electrónico de la Tía Google la descripción de la Biblia Griega como la *Biblia Septuaginta*, o Biblia de los Setenta, (ver *aquí*),  propongo seguir el mismo derrotero y utilizar *‘quincuaginto/quincuaginta’* para referirse a un periodo de cincuenta años.
> Amén.


"Quincuaginta" es un número cardinal perfectamente conformado, pero es sólo eso, un número, no hace referencia a años ni a ninguna otra cosa, por lo tanto naranjas de la China.
_


----------



## Xiscomx

...limones del Japón, tú la sandía, yo el melón. 
¿Acaso "cincuenta" (años) es un número bisiesto?


----------



## Vampiro

Cincuenta también es un simple y triste número.
Si digo “siglo” son cien años, si digo “década”, son diez, pero si digo “cincuenta” podrían ser años, manzanas o soldados.
Lo mismo vale para quincuaginta.
Si a esta altura no se ha inventado un término para referirse a un período cincuenta años, creo que con “medio siglo” la cosa funciona bien, así como media docena de huevos son seis… huevos.
_


----------



## romarsan

Voto por "medio siglo", es lo que he leído y oído por estos lares.

Inventar palabras nuevas puede ser un juego entretenido, pero más para una merienda de tarde lluviosa que para tratarlo en el foro.


----------



## Xiscomx

Pues a partir de ya, para mí, *un quincuaginto* significa *cincuenta años*:
Esta pareja lleva un quincuaginto de casados.
Esta pareja lleva una década de casados,
Esta pareja lleva una docena de huevos, perdón, de años de casados.


----------



## Vampiro

Suerte.
Dentro de dos quincuagintos puede que la RAE lo admita en su santo seno si logras que alguien más lo diga.
_


----------



## swift

Vampiro said:


> "Quincuaginta" es un número cardinal perfectamente conformado


Ni eso: es un compuesto híbrido mal formado porque combina latín y griego. En griego ya existía un término para cincuenta: πεντήκοντα, que aparece en la Biblia en Lucas 7:41, por citar un ejemplo. Se puede consultar la concordancia de Strong para hallar otros casos.

De todas formas, como bien nos recuerda Romarsan, a un estudiante de español poco le serviría valerse de esa ocurrencia graciosa para expresarse correctamente en una situación de comunicación auténtica con hablantes de lengua materna española.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No olvidemos el áureo decalustro.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

romarsan said:


> Voto por "medio siglo", es lo que he leído y oído por estos lares.
> 
> Inventar palabras nuevas puede ser un juego entretenido, pero más para una merienda de tarde lluviosa que para tratarlo en el foro.



¿Dos cuartos de siglo?


----------



## IsaacCultural

Vampiro said:


> ¡Eso!
> Inventemos palabras por decreto nomás, a ver cómo nos va.
> Medio siglo.
> Cualquier otro engendro suena de risa.
> _



Si Vampiro.... cómo decirlo, medio siglo no es una palabra, son dos.


----------



## IsaacCultural

Vampiro said:


> Suerte.
> Dentro de dos quincuagintos puede que la RAE lo admita en su santo seno si logras que alguien más lo diga.
> _



Te menciono algunas a las que no le tomaron ese tiempo: bloguero, ¡¡chat!!, ¡emplatar! (tú dirias: vale con "colocar comida") y gasístico (que risa ja ja ja)

Cincuenta años, medio siglo, dos palabras ¿toda una vida usando dos palabras cuando se puede utilizar una? TAENIO

Romarsan: Creo también que todas las ideas para cosas e inventos que después se mandan al taller o laboratorio salen de esas "tardes de lluvia" y "meriendas" que mencionas. La vida real son meriendas de tardes de lluvia y juegos, la vida de adultos simplemente es la recreación de ese juego de niños pero con reglas más elaboradas. No hay nada de qué avergonzarse, así seas albañil, bloguero, profesor, científico o asceta, mientras jueges el juego.

Además la RAE no es sinónimo del idioma español, aunque su nombre lo diga los hispanohablantes desde E.U. hasta la patagonia son unos cientos de millones más que verdaderamente modifican la lengua "española" sin necesidad de academias. Es destacable por ejemplo que en el estado de California ya se hable más español que inglés. Y que los modismos del sur de América se adopten en medios masivos como el doblaje o subtitulaje de películas que luego acabarán viendo y escuchando 123 millones de mexicanos.  

Con mis respetos sinceros para todos Uds.


----------



## Jonno

Pero es que no hay una necesidad real de decir todo en una sola palabra. No hablamos sueco ni alemán, y si en español no hay constancia de uso de una palabra podemos inventarlas por divertimento o lo que sea y estará bien pero, en serio, falta, lo que se dice falta, no hace.

Quiero decir, contestando a tu pregunta "¿toda una vida usando dos palabras cuando se puede usar una?": Sí ¿Y por qué no? ¿Qué tiene de horrible? Espantoso me parecería decir "autoamor" en vez de "amor propio", por ejemplo


----------



## romarsan

IsaacCultural said:


> Te menciono algunas a las que no le tomaron ese tiempo: bloguero, ¡¡chat!!, ¡emplatar! (tú dirias: vale con "colocar comida") y gasístico (que risa ja ja ja)
> 
> Romarsan: Creo también que todas las ideas para cosas e inventos que después se mandan al taller o laboratorio salen de esas "tardes de lluvia" y "meriendas" que mencionas. La vida real son meriendas de tardes de lluvia y juegos, la vida de adultos simplemente es la recreación de ese juego de niños pero con reglas más elaboradas. No hay nada de qué avergonzarse, así seas albañil, bloguero, profesor, científico o asceta, mientras jueges el juego.
> 
> Con mis respetos sinceros para todos Uds.



Poético resumen de una vida tras medio siglo de experiencias.


----------



## jorgema

Yo pensaba que *cincuentenio *era palabra aceptada o por lo menos de uso bastante común, pero leyendo todo el hilo veo que solo un forista la menciona. Y sin embargo, me parecía haberla escuchado a menudo e incluso haberla visto por escrito (buscando en google, veo que no faltan los ejemplos; así que no ha sido imaginación mía). Un cincuentenio, si lo que se quiere es una sola palabra; sino, medio siglo.


----------



## Jonno

A ver esta: Si tenemos "decena" para el conjunto de diez cosas y "decenio" para el de diez años, usando el mismo patrón de quincuagena (sí, existe) sacamos *quincuagenio*.

Edito: Buscando en Internet he visto que no soy nada original, ya se le había ocurrido antes a alguien.


----------



## Vampiro

IsaacCultural said:


> Cincuenta años, medio siglo, dos palabras ¿toda una vida usando dos palabras cuando se puede utilizar una? TAENIO


Si habláramos alemán podríamos ponernos creativos y decir algo así como “añoscincuentacantidad”.  Pero como de español se trata no veo la necesidad.
Te deseo la misma suerte que al otro forero con tu término, quizá logren que sean de uso masivo.
Por lo pronto yo tengo cosas mejores en qué ocupar mi tiempo libre.
_


----------



## Jaén

IsaacCultural said:


> Te menciono algunas a las que no le tomaron ese tiempo: bloguero, ¡¡chat!!, ¡emplatar! (tú dirias: vale con "colocar comida") y gasístico (que risa ja ja ja)
> 
> Cincuenta años, medio siglo, dos palabras ¿toda una vida usando dos palabras cuando se puede utilizar una? TAENIO


Claro!! Son 5 mil millones de personas que usamos quincuagenio y taenio!!

Se popularizarán en un dos por tres y la RAE los incluirá en su diccionario, así como esas que mencionas!!


----------



## Etemenanki

¿Cómo es que en todo este tiempo nadie ha mencionado la centuria? Medio siglo o media centuria. Este último término por escrito es más cool.


----------



## Vampiro

Es verdad, cómo no verlo antes… “hemicenturia” no suena nada mal.
_____________________________
_


----------



## Neo1961

Vampiro, quizá 'hemicenturia' no suene mal, pero me parece que no hay nada más natural que 'medio siglo'. Concuerdo con lo anotado por ti anteriormente: "No veo la necesidad".


----------



## Etemenanki

Etemenanki said:


> ¿Cómo es que en todo este tiempo nadie ha mencionado la centuria? Medio siglo o media centuria. Este último término por escrito es más cool.
> 
> 
> Vampiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Es verdad, cómo no verlo antes… “hemicenturia” no suena nada mal.
> _____________________________
> _
Click to expand...

Pues no se a que viene esa respuesta. En ningún momento he dicho que esté a favor de inventar ningún "palabro". Solamente he aportado las frases:
 - Medio siglo
 - Media centuria (más usado en literatura).


----------



## romarsan

No creo que Vampiro haya pretendido criticar tu aporte, de hecho Neo1961, no lo entendió así, según se desprende de su comentario.

Veo que eres Junior, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro said:


> Es verdad, cómo no verlo antes… “hemicenturia” no suena nada mal.
> _____________________________
> _





romarsan said:


> No creo que Vampiro haya pretendido criticar tu aporte, de hecho Neo1961, no lo entendió así, según se desprende de su comentario.
> 
> Veo que eres Junior, bienvenido al foro.


Creo que Etemenanki no entendió que, por la carita azul que el Vampiro puso, es un sarcasmo.


----------



## Etemenanki

Lo siento compañeros, no lo entendí bien. Todo aclarado.


----------



## Jaén

Etemenanki said:


> Lo siento compañeros, no lo entendí bien. Todo aclarado.


"Don guorry".

Este foro es de personas educadas y civilizadas que nos permitimos a veces algunas bromas y sarcasmos, siempre dentro de lo decentemente permitido. Ya lo irás conociendo 

Bienvenido!


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, Rosalía y Alberto por las aclaraciones.
No estaba muerto, andaba de parranda.
_


----------



## Mario Jorge

Decalustro o Hemisiglo es la mitad de un siglo, 50 años.


----------



## Señor K

Con el permiso de la digresión (nada que aportar aquí), esto de la centuria me recordó lo siguiente, que me sacó una gran sonrisa por los divertidos recuerdos de nuestros galos favoritos.


----------



## F.Azucena

Decalustro


----------

